# Vision 647SG Seat Covers



## hughgo (Sep 4, 2009)

Has anyone had trouble with the seat material parting from the base layer?[mine is the brown one] On close inspection what I thought was marks is in fact bald patches on all the covers [except the front seats] at stress points ie edges & corners. Adria have said they would replace 2 months ago.

Hopefully this is just a bad batch of material as the vehicle is less than a year old with only 3000 miles on the clock!


----------

